# Butt bands?



## Exotic (Dec 29, 2014)

Has anyone used these type of bands on their horses? I see there are a few different kinds or you can make your own. I tried just a loose draw rein strap on my horse lunging and he did AWESOME! But I would like to make a "real" butt strap and not sure how. How tight does it need to be and where does it need to sit? Any info on this would be great I am new to using it and having a hard time finding out info on them.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

What is the purpose of the band?

That would interfere with a horse's movement for what we do?


----------



## Exotic (Dec 29, 2014)

It's supposed to help them engage their hindquarters, when they feel uneven pressure it causes them to search for straightness and the also stretch down long and low and build muscles properly. From what I have researched this is what they said and the little bit I did it it was working. I didn't do it tight though because I didn't want to constrict his movement and not sure how to use it yet.


----------



## equitate (Dec 14, 2012)

After a very short amount of time the horse ignores it (think double lungeing or breeching when driving). It has little effect.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Butt ropes along with hock hobbles used to be used on reining and pleasure horses by trainers that wanted a horse to work more on its hocks. Thirty years ago, you could not find a reining trainer that did not have a pair of hock hobbles hanging in their tack-room. 

As stated before, the effect wanted soon wears off as the horse goes back to working with little or no hind quarter engagement. They are merely a band-aid for a rider that does not know how to use proper and timely leg pressure and seat to drive a horse's quarters forward while keeping the horse's shoulders elevated. Sound a lot like the definition of collection?

I would suggest learning how to get a horse to use its hind end better with your legs and seat. 

JMHO Cherie


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

As Cherie points out, use of such devices should not be necessary. Like many devices, they may serve a limited useful purpose in certain instances. If you want to look into this more you might want to read how and why Linda Tellington-Jones uses polo wraps in a similar fashion as described in "The Ultimate Horse Behavior and Training Book". I've never used this myself, but I've heard good accounts of how effective this woman's general techniques have been.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Mind boggling is what it is.... Personally, why I can see where it might have it's place I feel like using a balencing system would give more benefits in the long run.... this just looks like the back half of breeching mixed with that system.


----------



## redgundogs (Jul 15, 2012)

I ride a friends' horse, and she had me use one for a few days of ring work on her gaited horse after a long winter of Midwestern inactivity. It got him to collect and gait well. After two days, or about an hour of work, it was no longer needed. I hope that he'll come out of this winter better. She used vet wrap, with a very, very little amount of tension. He justhad to remember he HAD a butt. It was enough. I don't know about using it for training, I would think that using a method like this would be, as others said, too easy for a horse to get used to.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

It never ceases to amaze me, the training gimmicks that people come up with
I don't mean just the physical ones, but those based on what would be deemed, "bad Science', by people like Ben Goldacre MD and science writer.

What am I talking about?
Things like animal communicators
Right and left brain "Horsenality and endless stuff that is purely anecdotal

Okay, got my flame suit on!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

redgundogs said:


> I ride a friends' horse, and she had me use one for a few days of ring work on her gaited horse after a long winter of Midwestern inactivity. It got him to collect and gait well. After two days, or about an hour of work, it was no longer needed. I hope that he'll come out of this winter better. She used vet wrap, with a very, very little amount of tension. He justhad to remember he HAD a butt. It was enough. I don't know about using it for training, I would think that using a method like this would be, as others said, too easy for a horse to get used to.


What happened to simply driving a horse up from behind, with a long lunge whip, while bitting him up, so he carries himself as expected when ridden?
I guess you don't then have a new gimmick to sell.
Face it, there is no tool, gimmick that will replace or even come close to getting that end product of a horse that carries himself correctly, collected and engaged, then riding that horse with feel, more legs that hands, back to front, created with time, building both strength and suppleness.
Save that strap for britching on a pack saddle!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

How does this work? do you have to connect the horse's mouth to it, via the bit?


----------



## redgundogs (Jul 15, 2012)

Smilie, I am not selling a gimmick, just relating my ONE HOUR over TWO DAYS of experience.it is the only time I have used one. The horses I have trained have gone on to compete well, and more over have been wonderful long term partners with the people that ride them. It's been 30 years since I was actively training, but I have ridden thousands of competitive miles since then. The horses I have had have all performed as you describe as ideal. Don't take literally one hour of riding, as I said in the quoted post, as a reason to bring out the flame thrower.


----------



## Cindyg (Jan 12, 2009)

I have no problem with it as long as it's not tied to the horse's mouth or head in any way.

It's supposed to make them more aware of their hind quarters. I've never used one.


----------

